# Stylo Pro Tour Tech Shoes



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2012)

I bought a pair of these last week:

http://www.justgolfonline.co.uk/stylo-golf-pro-tour-tech-golf-shoes-white-black-fire.html

I was ordering a few its and pieces and could not resist them at Â£29.99. So far I am ery impressed. The design looks great, modern without being over the top and quite sporty. They remind me of the old FJ Lo-Pro. They are comfortable out of the box and have prooved to be waterproof when trecking through wet rough. They are also fitted with quality Champ Stinger spikes. These are looking to be a total bargain and I may soon be returning for a black pair for winter


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello... I need wide fitting shoes... Listing says these are wide fitting... Can I trust the description?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Hello... I need wide fitting shoes... Listing says these are wide fitting... Can I trust the description?
		
Click to expand...

I would email them, they are good to deal with and pretty quick to respond. Certainly I have had no fitting issue like I have had with Nike and Addidas shoes when it comes to width


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2012)

Thankyou for prompt response...

Usually can't even get my foot into adidas unless I buy in a size too long for foot!

I'll try e-mailing them as reccommended...


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2012)

If you are on the website, I would also recommend having a look at the Ashworth Tour Stripe polos. Had one on today, comfortable, breathable, moisture wicking and an absolute steal at Â£9.99. More being ordered as we speak. 

Sorry that I am starting to sound like an advet but I love a golfing bargain.


----------



## rikkitikk (Aug 9, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I would email them, they are good to deal with and pretty quick to respond. Certainly I have had no fitting issue like I have had with Nike and Addidas shoes when it comes to width
		
Click to expand...

Are they wider than Adidas and Nike do you think?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2012)

I would say so, I have problems with getting the fitting right for Adidas and Nike shoes.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 9, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I bought a pair of these last week:

http://www.justgolfonline.co.uk/stylo-golf-pro-tour-tech-golf-shoes-white-black-fire.html

I was ordering a few its and pieces and could not resist them at Â£29.99. So far I am ery impressed. The design looks great, modern without being over the top and quite sporty. They remind me of the old FJ Lo-Pro. They are comfortable out of the box and have prooved to be waterproof when trecking through wet rough. They are also fitted with quality Champ Stinger spikes. These are looking to be a total bargain and I may soon be returning for a black pair for winter
		
Click to expand...

Clicked on the link and McAfee siteadvisor had a warning about this site.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure why. I have had plenty of dealings with this company with no problems. They are based in Wales.


----------



## rikkitikk (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Think I may have to try a pair as looking for a replacement to my FJ lopro


----------



## RogB (Oct 22, 2012)

I recently picked up a black pair of these in DG. Sad to say their second trip out and both feet were totally sodden - I would say they have next to zero waterproofing. And this was just from, ok a lot of, trudging through the rough - it wasnt even raining. My summer FJ AQL's of several years ownership (only a couple yrs playing golf though, had to get them for a stag do) are much better even in Scotland I have dry enough feet - but they are white.

Anybody else have a longer term view on these? They are really comfy and supportive so i dont really want to take them back - unless they are defective and everybody elses are fine.....
Ta RogB


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2012)

Had them for a while now and not had a similar problem. I have been wearing other pairs for the last few weeks so will take them out at the weekend for my usual trek through the wet rough and see what happens.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 22, 2012)

i bought 3 pairs from AG last year and got them for Â£24 each pair,great shoe very comfy an supportive,not sure about fully waterproof but fine for damp conditions,the beauty of paying so little is when they start looking scuffed and tired bin them and break out another pair.


----------



## Andy (Oct 22, 2012)

Jezz, riggers are more stylish than these.

Horrific is an understatement.


----------

